# animal terms as an insult/compliment



## dihydrogen monoxide

Which animals serve as insults in your language and which serve as a compliment to someone.


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
Insults: ayı(bear), it-köpek(dog), eşek(donkey), maymun-for ugly people-(monkey), hayvan(animal), domuz(pig), öküz(bull), keçi-for stubborn people-(goat), katır(mule)...etc.
Compliments: ceylan(gazelle), karınca veya arı-for hardworking people-(ant or bee)...
These are what I can remember for now


----------



## kmaro

In Russian:
*Insults:* _козёл_ (goat), _осёл_ (donkey) - for stupid people; _обезьяна_ (monkey), _крокодил_ (crocodile), _кобыла_ (she-horse) - for unattractive people, especially women; _медведь _(bear) - often used to refer to clumsy people, _пантера _(panther) - to refer to angry people, _белка_ (squirrel) - for hard-working people, hence, the expression: Работает как _белка_ в колесе (Works as a squirrel inside the wheel); _овца_ (sheep) - an insult word for women.
*Compliments:* _котёнок_ (kitten), _зайчик_ (small hare) - lovers often call each other using these animal terms.


----------



## kusurija

As insult serves (I thing not only in Czech) mainly castrated male names of big domestic animals as e.g. vůl(ox), hňup (castrated male-goat) or not castated: bejk (he-cattle), kráva(cow), dobytek, hovado(cattle),  koza (she-goat), ovce(she-sheep), osel (donkey), prase(pig), kanec (he-pig, boar), svině (mother-pig).
As compliment serves (mostly to women) small pets as cat (kočka, kočička, kotě-little), zajda(slang for hare), zajíček(little hare) or little pidgeon (holoubek)... ... ...

In Lithuanian:
Similary as in Czech: jautis(ox), bulius(he-cattle), karvė(cow), skeltanagis (even-toed-ungulate), asilas (donkey), ožka (she-goat), gaidys(rooster, cock - this shows, that so named person is homosexual in bad meaning) paršas(pig), kiaulė(she-pig), kuilys(boar), kuinas(ruined (groggily) horse)
As compliment serves: zuikis(hare), zuikutis(dtto-little), meškutis, meškiuk(little bear - mainly for boy-friend), pupa, pupuliuk (slang for puppy), katytė (little she-cat)... ... ...


----------



## ThomasK

I think we can use about all the names of animals in Dutch that we do not find in the zoo plus some from the zoo (a category that often becomes larger and larger the more we get inspired - as this is an limitless list, if you do not only count the idioms...


----------



## PMCB

Growing up, I heard the following rather often in German:  ein Rindvieh (ox) - a really nasty person; ein Esel (donkey) - a very stubborn, not necessarily intelligent person; eine dumme Kuh (dumb cow) - used to refer to an annoyingly unintelligent female; eine blöde Henne (stupid hen) - used to refer to a female who is annoying, perhaps stupid, and very possibly a bit nasty as well; ein blöder Hund (a stupid dog) - sort of the male equivalent of "blöde Henne"; ein Affe (monkey) - a person who is silly, but in a way that is more amusing, or at least endearing, than not.  Overall, a bit of an agrarian inflence...


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic: Insults:
*Stupid*: حمار - hmaar (donkey), مطي muTy (any ridden animal), بهيمة - beheema (a single memeber of any type of cattle).
*Stubborn with stupidity*: ثور - thoor (bull/ox), تيس - teis (male goat)
*Clown, someone that makes a fool of himself*: قرد qird, شادي - shaadi, سعدان - sa'daan (all types of menkeys). These are also used for ugly.
*Coward*: فار - faar (mouse).
*Obeideint without thought*, i.e. would do whatever he is told even if he is driven to the slaughterhouse: خروف - kharoof (sheep).
*Fat or big*: بقرة - baqara (cow); بعير - ba'eer (camel); فيل - feel (elephant). You have to note that is used for people extremely overweight because a lot of what is considered overweight in the west is not considered overweight at all.
*Treacherous and not-trustworthy*: حيَّة - Hayya (snake), عقرب - 'aqrab (scorpion)
As for the *major insults*:
كلب - kalb or chalb (dog); which would indicate he is dirty, unfaithful (yes!) and overall a scoundrel.
خنزير - khinzeer (pig or swine); which indicates he is filthy, cheap, gluttonous, and whatever other bad things you can think off.
حيوان - Haiwaan (animal); basically it means you are stating that he (the one being insulted) can have any or all of the above bad traits.

Complements:
سبع - sab' (one of the many names of the lion); means he is courageous and would do the right thing no matter what the consequence is, he is not afraid of the consequence.
غزال - Ghazaal (gezzel): beautiful with slenderness (not plumb), used mostly for women but can be used for young men.
بلبل - bulbul or كروان - karawaan (types of birds), someone with a sweet/beautiful voice.

General, neither insults or complements:
ببغاء - babbagha' (parrot): someone who keeps repeating himself or others.
سلحفاة - sulHafaa(t) (tortoise): someone slow.
تمساح - timsaaH (crocodile): someone who dose not care.
ثعلب - tha'laab (fox): someone is tricky.
حوت - huut (whale) or قرش - qirsh (shark): for a tycoon as a financial person.


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian, these came into my mind, but there are many others, for sure:
*Insults:*_
porc _(male pig) / scroafă (female pig) – for uneducated, chuffy or dirty men/women
_măgar, _(donkey), _bou, bivol_ (ox) – for crude people
_vacă (_cow_) – _for stupid women_
catâr _(mule – for stubborn people)
_berbec _(ram) – for foolish people, not thinking much before doing a thing
_cioară_ (crow) – racist term  for gipsies
_gaiţă _(jay), _papagal _(parrot) – for foolish people talking to much and do nothing
_sticlete _(gold finch) – for policemen
_animal _(animal) – indicating an anti-social behaviour
_maimuţoi_ (male monkey) – stupid person, buffoon

*Compliments:*
_pisicuţă / motănel_ (female and male kitten), iepuraş (bunny), puiuţ (little cub) – blandishment terms
_taur _(bull) – for strong people
_felină _(cat) – for slim, good looking women.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

OldAvatar said:


> In Romanian, these came into my mind, but there are many others, for sure:
> *Insults:*
> _porc _(male pig) / scroafă (female pig) – for uneducated, chuffy or dirty men/women
> _măgar, _(donkey), _bou, bivol_ (ox) – for crude people
> _vacă (_cow_) – _for stupid women
> _catâr _(mule – for stubborn people)
> _berbec _(ram) – for foolish people, not thinking much before doing a thing
> _cioară_ (crow) – racist term  for gipsies
> _gaiţă _(jay), _papagal _(parrot) – for foolish people talking to much and do nothing
> _sticlete _(gold finch) – for policemen
> _animal _(animal) – indicating an anti-social behaviour
> _maimuţoi_ (male monkey) – stupid person, buffoon
> 
> *Compliments:*
> _pisicuţă / motănel_ (female and male kitten), iepuraş (bunny), puiuţ (little cub) – blandishment terms
> _taur _(bull) – for strong people
> _felină _(cat) – for slim, good looking women.


 
How insulting is the racist term for gypsies and does it have a double standard.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

I've noticed here that a dog is used as an insult. I have this point of view, maybe you could help me, dog is a man's best friend. Which in language should serve as a compliment, not as an insult. I am not arguing against your posts. But here, the dog is seen in a negative light and certainly not as a man's best friend. Why would a dog be considered in a negative light?


----------



## OldAvatar

> How insulting is the racist term for gypsies and does it have a double standard.


It is very insulting. I've had some doubts whether I should mention it or not. It is also used for addressing in a very offensive manner to other dark colored people.  It means *female crow*. The word for *male crow* is _corb_ and, surprisingly, and it hasn't got any other meaning.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

OldAvatar said:


> It is very insulting. I've had some doubts whether I should mention it or not. It is also used for addressing in a very offensive manner to other dark colored people.  It means *female crow*. The word for *male crow* is _corb_ and, surprisingly, and it hasn't got any other meaning.


 
It is good to know insults, curse words, swear words etc. because you'll get acquainted with them sooner or later and you wouldn't have a clue what's it all about. It is part of the language and it should be mentioned and taught. I would love to know if the gypsies use the word amongst themselves or do they too find it very offensive. Does it have a same relation as in other languages "Cigan" and "Rom". "Cigan" here is not meant as an insult but rather to find out the comparison between insults. No offense meant. Maybe I shouldn't've used the term, well since it has linguistic context and not meant as an offensive one, I wouldn't worry that much.


----------



## vikicka

In Macedonian
 
*Cвињa* (svinja- female pig) – dirty men/women
*Maгape* (magare- donkey), *мyлe* (mule) – stubborn people
*Koko**шkа* (kokoska- hen), *ko**за* (koza- goat), *гycka (*guska- goose), *oв**цa* (ovca- sheep)– stupid women
*Пaпaгaл* (papagal- parrot) – people that talk too much
*Majy**мн* (majmun- male monkey) – stupid people 
 
 
Compliments:
*Лиcицa (*lisica- fox) - for smart, intellegent people
*Лe**бeд* (lebed- swan) - for elegant people


----------



## Zsanna

A quick list in Hungarian:

Insults:
(young or old) *cattle*, *ox*, *sheep*, *hen* (*brained*), *donkey*, *goose*, *fried fish* - all referring to different sorts and intensity of _stupidity_
*worm* - _a spineless person (without principles, courage_ or even any _character)_
*donkey*/*ass*/*mule* - a _stubborn_ person
*pig* - fat or _dirty_, _cheeky_, _disorderly_, _without self-esteem or dignity_
(house) *fly* - _cheeky_
*sloth* - _lazy_
*rabbit* -_ coward_
*peacock*_ - vain_
*turkey or frog* - _ridiculously angry_
*buggy* (= bogaras) - _having funny/weird ideas_, _showing unforeseeable reactions_
*dragon* - _a person with a horrible character_ (usu. a mother-in-law)
*monkey* - _silly_, _superfluous_, _jumpy, lacking originality _
*parrot* - _repeats what s/he heard because unable to have a thought on his/her own_

Not so negative...:
*dog* - is used as an adjective before a noun - to indicate something generally negative, bad or difficult (e.g. _bad_ weather/ _troublesome_ character); 
also used before "bad" to indicate "_very_ bad/difficult" (still referring to things). It is not always meant seriously (or, should I say, I can feel something "funny" about it almost all the time...).
*horse* - usually indicates anything _big_ (_blunt_, _lacking grace_; usually connected to males)
*cow* - (for women only) _tall+wide_ and _slow_
a sack of *fleas* - _overactive_
*duck* - somebody who takes a lot of bath + splases water everywhere
*mouse* - _shy_

Compliments:
*owl *- _wise_
*gazelle* - _graceful_
*bee* (even *ant*) _- industrious, diligent_
*cat *_- dexterity_ (clever in moving around quickly without making any noise, etc.)
*fox *- _cunning_ (not sly!)
having the waist if a *wasp* - having a _very thin waist_
having the eyes of a *deer* - _nice, warm, friendly, sincere_ eyes
having the neck of a *swan* - _nice,_ _graceful_


----------



## anikka

il latvian:
kaza - (female goat) - clumsy, stupid women,
cūka/sivēns - (pig/piglet)  - more or less used as in English
govs - (cow) - fat, clumsy women
lapsa - (fox) - untrue, cunning (but might be used in a positive meaning)
čūkska - (snake) - cunning, trecherous
ēzelis - (donkey) - stupid,s tubborn
mērkaķis/pērtiķis - monkey/ape - silly, stupid
papagailis - (parrot) - boring, repeating 
lācis - (bear) - clumsy

etc.
the majority if them are quite similar with those from other languages in their meanings...


----------



## Zsanna

I always found the use of "dog" strange in Hungarian when meant negatively because we have a "sympathetic" meaning to it otherwise: you commiserate with somebody who has a "life of a dog" or who is a "beaten out dog" (does not have a home) and a "dog's fidelity" is appreciated at its right value... 
So why should it have negative meanings, too? I think because it illustrates how "unjust/unfair" (= difficult) life can be.


----------



## OldAvatar

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Does it have a same relation as in other languages "Cigan" and "Rom". "Cigan" here is not meant as an insult but rather to find out the comparison between insults. No offense meant.



I guess we're getting deeply off-topic. Perhaps another thread is required for going further with the discussion.


----------



## ThomasK

[You're quite right, OldA !]

The dog issue: the word *cynism betrays the ancient Greek despisal* (is that the correct word ?) *of dogs, I think*. I do not know why though; it does not appear from the Wikipedia explanation really: 

"Though Antisthenes was known for a certain rudeness and crudeness that could have led to such a name, and later authors, including Aelian, Epictetus, and Stobaeus, identify him as a _kuōn_, or dog, his contemporaries, such as Plato and Xenophon, do not label him as such. This lack lends some credence to the notion that the term _kunikos_ was applied to Antisthenes posthumously, and only after Diogenes of Sinope, a more illustrious philosopher-dog, had arrived on the scene. 

... Antisthenes’ alleged nickname _Haplokuōn_, a word that probably means a dog “pure and simple”, and is presumably referring to his way of living.

The precise source of the term “Cynic” is, however, less important than the wholehearted appropriation of it. The first Cynics, beginning most clearly with Diogenes of Sinope, embraced their title: they barked at those who displeased them, spurned Athenian etiquette, and lived from nature. *In other words, what may have originated as a disparaging label became the designation of a philosophical vocation*. "

This is about to become a separate thread though...


----------



## Zsanna

Just a short "off" remark, then: I heard that the term _kunikos_ (= doggy, little dog) referred to the fact that they (Diogenes and co.) were going around naked. (So no negative meaning there...) 
But we'd probably be better off sticking to what we are really sure of.


----------



## ThomasK

One last note: it is simply most interesting to see what is different, not what is most alike, isn't it ? _(It reminds of the German _traktieren_: it is not simply to treat someone to a beer, as is the case with our_ trakteren_, but to beat him up ;-)_ So it might be interesting to focus on differences here...


----------



## sokol

The most curious thing about your Hungarian list, Zsanna, is that the Austrian list would *exactly be the same but for a very few exceptions:*


Zsanna said:


> (...)
> 
> Insults:
> (...)
> (house) *fly* - _cheeky - not used in German, to my knowledge_
> (...)
> *turkey or frog* - _ridiculously angry - hmm: well, I'm not quite familiar with this, don't think it's used in German
> _(...)
> *buggy* (= bogaras) - _having funny/weird ideas_, _showing unforeseeable reactions - I don't know what buggy/bogaras is
> _(...)
> 
> Not so negative...:
> (...)
> *horse* - usually indicates anything _big_ (_blunt_, _lacking grace_; usually connected to males) _- at least in Austria also used for females, and if used thus then very negative: a woman called a 'horse' would also lack grace and probably could be tall (but that's no requirement), and above all wouldn't have a pretty face but rather a face 'with corners' (not a very feminine one)_
> (...)
> *duck* - somebody who takes a lot of bath + splases water everywhere _- to my knowledge not used in this sense in German_
> 
> Compliments:
> (...)
> *fox *- _cunning_ (not sly!) _- in German also 'cunning', but may (depending on context) also have, as such, a slight negative connotation_
> (...)
> having the eyes of a *deer* - _nice, warm, friendly, sincere_ eyes _- there's even an awful German 'Schlager' song with the text of 'rehbraune Augen hat mein Schatz' (= my darling has brown eyes like deer)_



All the rest of them - the ones edited out here - also are used in Austria like described by you.


----------



## Zsanna

As you picked it up, sokol (hello), I feel I have to precise that "bogaras" is in Hungarian (I think the only one I mentioned in the list) and it is a fairly recent expression - about 50 years old or so. (I translated it so that other Hungarians recognize easier what I'm thinking about because it looks so strange in English.)


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

So, what kind of an animal would bogaras be? How common is this word and which circles use it mostly?


----------



## Zsanna

Bogaras, in fact, is an adjective as it shows in the English equivalent (I gave, too): _bugg_y (somebody with bugs - in his head). 
It is a generic term, not a "particular" animal. I think it is a fairly common expression, no particular "circles" or age groups use it, it is a fairly well meaning (though not flattering) description of somebody who has "special" views, opinions about things. (Either for being slightly barmy or just by being original, different.)


----------



## ateaofimdomar

*Greek:*
*offensive*
*γαϊδούρι (donkey)*: an insensitive, ill-mannered person
*αλόγα (female horse)*: an unattractive woman, usually very tall and bony.
*μουλάρι (mule):* an insenstive person, someone who doesn't care about anything/ an opinionated individual
*κατσίκα (female goat)*: an ill-mannered woman.
*βόδι (ox): *a very fat person/ a thick-skinned individual
*γουρούνι (pig):* a filthy individual
*μοσχάρι (calf): *a thick-skinned individual
*ζώον (animal): *a stupid person
*φίδι (snake): *an untrustworthy person
*αρκούδα (bear): *a very hairy person, especially a man.
*νυφίτσα (weasel): *a sly person
*μαϊμού (monkey): *an ugly person
*τράγος (male goat): *a pejorative term for priests 
*κοράκι (crow): *a pejorative term for undertakers
*τσιμπούρι (tick): *someone needy, annoying, who doesn't leave you alone.
*βδέλλα (leech): *someone who tries to exploit other people by clinging on to them*.*
*ελέφαντας (elephant): *a very fat person
*φάλαινα (whale): *a very fat person, especially a woman
*καμήλα (camel): *an ugly woman, usually tall and ungraceful.
*πρόβατο (sheep): *someone who can be manipulated very easily.
*χελώνα (turtle), σαλιγκάρι (snail): *someone very slow
*κότα (hen)*: a silly woman/ a coward (both men and women, as in "chicken")
*ψάρι (fish): *someone new to sth, who doesn't have a clue as to what is going on yet/ someone gullible
*καρακάξα (magpie): *an ugly, unpleasant older woman 
*στρείδι (clam): *someone very secretive/ someone clinging and annoying


*Compliments*
*αλεπού (fox): *someone cunning 
*σκυλί (dog): *a persisent, resilient person, someone who works hard and doesn't give up (the female word however means exactly the same as in English: bitch)
*αηδόνι (nightingale): *someone with a beautiful voice
*σουσουράδα (wagtale):* a cute, saucy girl
*σουπιά (cuttlefish): *a smart, cunning person
*μανάρι (fattened lamb): *a sexy, attractive person of the opposite sex/ a very cute kid, animal etc.
*τσακάλι (jackal), αετός (eagle), σαϊνι (sparrow hawk): *a very smart, quick-witted person
*γαλιάντρα (skylark): *a cute, talkative, appealing woman


----------



## sokol

Zsanna said:


> Bogaras, in fact, is an adjective as it shows in the English equivalent (I gave, too): _bugg_y (somebody with bugs - in his head).
> It is a generic term, not a "particular" animal.



In this case I think there's no exact translation into English or German available; the only one which could come near depending on context would be fleas used in certain phrases; I don't think 'buggy' would work in English.


----------



## keithiskate

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> I've noticed here that a dog is used as an insult. I have this point of view, maybe you could help me, dog is a man's best friend. Which in language should serve as a compliment, not as an insult. I am not arguing against your posts. But here, the dog is seen in a negative light and certainly not as a man's best friend. Why would a dog be considered in a negative light?



hi! This is my idea;  A dog is a man's best friend as an animal, but when you have been called a "dog", it pertains to the actions of the animal that is negative for human. For example: dogs urinate everywhere and eat their food in a different manner. 

-I hope it helps


----------



## Zio Gilito

In Spanish:
- Insults
Perro (dog): scroodge
Burro (donkey): dumbass
Cerdo (pig): filthy
Zorra (fox, female)/Perra (bitch): bitch
Pájaro (bird): clever (bad)
- Compliments
León (lion): brave
Águila (eagle): good-sight
Zorro (fox, male): clever


----------



## enoo

The French use seems rather close to the Spanish one.

Insults:
In general :
*Bête* (animal/creature): stupid (rather mild insult)
*Se donner des noms d'animaux*: litt. "to call each other animal names", to insult each other.

*Chien* (male dog): strong insult, bugger or something like that. 
*Chienne* (female dog): strong insult too, bitch.
*Âne* (donkey): Idiot.
*Mule* : Stubborn. (mostly used as "tête de mule", litt. "head/mind of mule")
*Cochon* (pig): filthy person.
*Pigeon* : a very gullible person.
*Ours* (bear): unsociable / anti-social person / boor.
*Dinde* (turkey): stupid woman (with a laugh that may sound like a turkey gobble)
*Petit coq* (small rooster): stupid and much too proud man.


 Compliments: 
*Renard* (fox): clever person.
*Biche* (doe): nice woman (mostly used as "yeux de biche", eyes of doe, beautiful eyes)
*Lion*: brave
*Taureau* (bull): strong man.
*Étalon* (stallion): errr... someone that doesn't need the "increasers" sold by spammers. Or someone successfull with women (not always a compliment)

(note that the compliments examples are not used that often. It's easier to compliment someone without using an animal name)


----------



## ThomasK

This is quite a zoo. It might be more interesting to find out which are not used ! ;-)


----------



## Hakro

ThomasK said:


> This is quite a zoo. It might be more interesting to find out which are not used ! ;-)


It really is! 
I found a few Finnish animals that haven't been mentioned yet or that have a different meaning:

*kala - fish* ("swimming like a fish in the water") - someone who finds solutions in every situation
*huuhkaja - eagle owl *- an elderly woman (like "old buzzard" in English)
*pöllö - owl* - stupid (contrarily to other languages!)

*iilimato - leech, limpet* - someone you can't get rid of (not necessarily an exploiter)
*myyrä - mole* - a spy or someone who's undermining something or some person
*poro - reindeer* - that's how the Estonians call us Finns (as an insult)


----------



## ThomasK

Hoho, our owls (and night owls) in Flanders are not that intelligent either. 

I do notice some cultural element: reindeer do not appeal to our imagination, except romantically perhaps(_reeogen, a doe's eyes_). What can one blame reindeer for ? 

The mole seems fairly universal. How about hares (with us: people who are scared, who evade their responsibility) ? 

How about horses ? The old ones seem to fuel metaphorical thinking but the plain ones ? How come ?


----------



## Hakro

ThomasK said:


> What can one blame reindeer for?


I believe it's simply some animal coming from the north (like a Finn coming to Estonia).


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> It really is!
> I found a few Finnish animals that haven't been mentioned yet or that have a different meaning:
> 
> *kala - fish* ("swimming like a fish in the water") - someone who finds solutions in every situation etc.



The only thing I'd like to point out:

The animal name_ kala_ is used only with the word "kuin" (like), so it doesn't sound good Finnish when you say:

_Hän on kala._ He's a fish.

But all the other mentioned animals are used directly, without any parables.
_
Sinä olet kyllä varsinainen pöllö! _You're such an idiot, indeed!

--------
(I am not sure whether these concepts I'm referring to,_ metafora_ and _vertaus_, exist in English. They mean basically the same - "metaphor", but in _vertaus_ the word "kuin" is always present.)

Examples: 

VERTAUS - _Kuin jännitetty jousi on tahtoni mun._ My will's like a tensioned bow.
METAFORA - _Sitä kuusta kuuleminen, jonka juurella asunto._ You have to be loyal to your nation (lit. Hear the spruce, under which you're dwelling.)


ThomasK said:


> Hoho, our owls (and night owls) in Flanders are not that intelligent either.
> 
> I do notice some cultural element: reindeer do not appeal to our imagination, except romantically perhaps(_reeogen, a doe's eyes_). What can one blame reindeer for ?
> 
> The mole seems fairly universal. How about hares (with us: people who are scared, who evade their responsibility) ?
> 
> How about horses ? The old ones seem to fuel metaphorical thinking but the plain ones ? How come ?



*jänis* (hare) - 1. stowaway (a person who hides on board of a ship so as to get a free passage) 2. scary person

We also have the verb *jänistää* ("to hare"), which means _to chicken_  Now this starts to resemble a zoo! 

_Hän syö kuin *hevonen*._ He eats like a horse (= a lot).


----------



## enoo

Maybe there should be a difference between the animal names that can be used as is, and the ones that should be used in a sentence like "he is as <adjective> as an <animal>" or "he <does something> like an <animal>". 

For example in French:
"C'est un vrai *cochon*" --> "He's a real *pig*" = he's very dirty/filthy.
"Quel *thon* !" --> "What a *tuna*" = what an ugly person.
No need to say that "ugly as a tuna", the ugliness in implied by the name "tuna", same for the word pig that implies the dirt.
 (I have no idea why tuna is used as a name for ugliness, it's maybe not a very beautiful fish, but it doesn't look that ugly either.)

On the other hand:
"Il est _malin_ comme un *singe*" --> "He's as _clever_ as a *monkey*" =  very clever.
"Il est _fort_ comme un *taureau*" --> "He's as _strong_ as a *bull*" = very strong.
Here you can't just say that "he's a monkey" or it would be understood as a kind of insult. "He's a bull" may be understood correctly, but sounds like a weird way of saying things. 




			
				Hakro said:
			
		

> *kala - fish* ("swimming like a fish in the water") - someone who finds solutions in every situation


Heh, funny, there's also a "to be/to feel like a fish in water" ("être/se sentir comme un poisson dans l'eau") in French, but just mean to feel at ease in a given situation,  and does not imply solution-finding.


And about the owls and their wisdom (or lack of it), they are seen as a "wise" animal in France, but "vieille chouette" ("old owl") is an insult (= old harridan). 
It's strange to see an animal that has a "good" meaning being used as an insult (it also happens to dogs that are supposed to be "man's best friend", but also a strong insult.)


----------

